# Still need a phone



## Autumn72 (May 19, 2020)

Can't call out or receive a damn call. It's been since May 2019.


----------



## terry123 (May 20, 2020)

What is keeping you from getting a new one?


----------



## Autumn72 (May 20, 2020)

U


terry123 said:


> What is keeping you from getting a new one?


Mmm ... getting there I have two Androids one worked great up till this homeless guy relentless pushing new one on me. Found out info online about this guy from a women who has a MetroPCS also. 
They also moved further away. I tried to get everything in line so I would not have to go far in winter. All walking distance. The bank the phone. The library the post office. Two had to mess it up. The bank and MetroPCS.
Can't get cash to take taxi to this bank. My money sits there I need to do food shopping. I need a sim card. 
The one I had would not be able to connect. I thought no service would be easy to turn back on. Since I had to send Chinese phone to Texas for repairs.
This is a very long story. 
In May 2019 this phone I use online due to wifi in this building can not call out or in.
My old phone worked great....since buying this upgrade that was not a upgrade but a downgrade.....found out later much later.
In May 2019 I had an emergency I could call 911 I heard her clearly yet she kept repeating to me she could not heAr me at all. I could hear my own voice talking to her strange ...but I was in so much pain I stood on the phone. Finally they came to me. 

I went through more Bs at the hospital with a nurse who abused her authority with me. This country is so bad....I was admitted into this hell of a hospital first time in one since my youngest baby 33 years ago. So the phone issue was put on the back burner.

I ran out of that hospital without my high blood pressure pills.
Long story short no phone service sim card scratched by me and MetroPCS the covid-19 jumped onboard to make it harder for me......no car. No money from bank at atm all on savings.....if I walk I will be out of breathe.....masks hard to breathe.

Ok I give up and I was brought up to never throw that towel in......I am soooo tired....


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

Have you got a neighbour or a family member who can run you to the bank ?


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2020)

@Autumn72

For your own safety and well-being you need to contact your state Department of Aging to help you sort thru and resolve your transportation and phone issues.

A phone is not a convenience, it's a necessity. Same applies to getting to the bank.

You're going around in circles, and things could be much easier for you.


----------

